
Ask HN: What two applications do you most wish were integrated? - ksj2114
This HN post on unbundling Zapier has gotten me thinking about software integrations and whether Zapier is &quot;good enough&quot;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23126455<p>Curious to know what two applications you most want integrated, and why the Zapier integration is not good enough?
======
behnamoh
Evernote + a Markdown Editor + Weblog Post Publisher

There's Marxico that does the first two, but it's paid. On top of Evernote,
you'd have to pay $16 a year just to be able to write in markdown.

It'd be nice to be able to jot down your thoughts in the editor, sync it with
an Evernote notebook - specifically selected for weblog posts - and see your
post appear on your blog.

------
dhruvkar
In my industry (construction wholesale), there's a whole lot of systems that:

\- don't have APIs

\- have partial APIs (e.g. ask the company if they have an API and they send a
PDF of a rough incomplete API they use internally and tell you that it can be
used with basic auth and can change at anytime with no warning)

\- undocumented APIs

Zapier probably doesn't even have these systems on it's radar but APIs and
connectivity are sorely needed.

------
ken
Applications, or services? Zapier is just for services, right?

The whole question sounds wrong to me. It’s like asking “Which two programs do
you want to be able to pipe between?” All of them!

If you’re defining “integration” in a way that one program only works with one
other program, that’s part of the problem.

~~~
ksj2114
I guess I meant services. I meant things like "I wish updates in X system were
automatically reflected in Y system"

------
chacha2
Guix + Git + Dat + Syncthing

------
qubex
Spreadsheets & Databases

~~~
capableweb
If you're fine with hosted applications (SaaS) then both Notion and AirTable
kind of mix spreadsheets and databases together. Notion does it while being
mainly a wiki while AirTable does it while mainly being a spreadsheet.

~~~
qubex
I’m not, but thanks.

------
jamieweb
Slack and Trello.

I'd love to be able to have a '#trello' channel where I can see my full board
without having to leave the Slack interface.

~~~
SigmundA
Teams has the built in planner which is kinda like Trello, oh and Trello has
an app for Teams so it can can be integrated.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/microsoft-365/business/task-...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/microsoft-365/business/task-management-software)

[https://help.trello.com/article/1086-the-trello-app-for-
micr...](https://help.trello.com/article/1086-the-trello-app-for-microsoft-
teams)

------
zzo38computer
SQLite virtual tables with remote data services.

NNTP with other discussion forums.

------
jordiburgos
Visual Studio Code + GitExtensions

------
throwfarandwide
NLS & Sketchpad

------
sidntrivedi
Trello + Todoist

